# May POTM Nominations



## Nikon Fan (May 26, 2005)

Okay, for this month I thought we might try and do things a bit differently to get more people involved.  Instead of just waiting until the end of the month to nominate all three pics, we will each be able to nominate one  picture a week.  So any pic that has been posted between May 20-May 27 will be the first week.  The second week will be pics posted between May 28-June 4.  The following week will be from June 5-12.  And then a final week will go from the 13th-20th.  This way pictures posted near the beginning on the month won't be left behind, and each person can nominate 4 pictures (or less) and it allows for pics from each week to be more fairly judged   You can post your nominations at anytime, just try and indicate who took the shot, and the title if there was one and post the pic in this thread.  You don't have to list the date, just try and make sure that you submit ones from each different week   If this doesn't work out maybe we can try something different next month  Good luck everyone!!! And let's see lots of nice nominations!!!!


----------



## Meysha (May 27, 2005)

Ok so just checking... this isn't really the May POTM, this is the 20th May to the 20th June POTM......???
Do you reckon that after this month we could get back on a calendar month basis again? So just sort of go from the 21st June to the end of July for the next one?


----------



## thebeginning (May 27, 2005)

i see her point. 

but then again, i see amanda's point too. we dont want the photos posted from the beginning of the month to be ignored.


----------



## Nikon Fan (May 27, 2005)

Meysha said:
			
		

> Ok so just checking... this isn't really the May POTM, this is the 20th May to the 20th June POTM......???
> Do you reckon that after this month we could get back on a calendar month basis again? So just sort of go from the 21st June to the end of July for the next one?



Yep it's May photo of the month b/c we started at an odd time, and so to not leave out photos at the beginning of the month that's why I chose to do it like this. Maybe we can have a two week competition or something to get us on track that way no pics get left out...sound ok?


----------



## Meysha (May 27, 2005)

Yeah two week comp or a six week comp - like i badly explained in my post. Two weeks sounds better.


----------



## Digital Matt (May 27, 2005)

I think to make things easier, and to avoid waiting and waiting for people to "nominate" photos, this should just be a monthly contest where you enter 1 photo of yours, if you wish.  We could just post our entry in a thread.  Then you can organize it into a poll when the month is over, and everyone that wants to be in it will be represented.  There's so much posting going on here, that lots of great photos don't even get nominated.  This way, if people want to join in, it's their own responsibility to enter.

Just a thought.  It seems kind of hit or miss as it is now.


----------



## thebeginning (May 27, 2005)

that might be a good idea, but i did kind of like the idea of others nominating your photos instead of yourself.  if we submit our own, it's just like a mix between the weekly challenge and the monthly theme contests, and it's no longer 'special' i guess.  here, can we just keep it the normal way, and if nobody nominates your photo, you can nominate it?  or maybe you could pm someone and ask them to nominate it


----------



## Nikon Fan (May 27, 2005)

I see your point Matt, but it was too similiar to Danalecs thread, where you post your favorite photo of the week although it wasn't a competition.  And as thebeginning said, it doesn't really seem too much different than the regular monthly competition if we submit our own (except that there is no theme).  I agree it is hit and miss, which is why I thought that maybe a weekly nomination would make things a little more equal, and hopefully get a variety of photos.  So far this theme seems to be failing...so it may fall off the forum if this isn't successful   I just thought it would be a great way to really show which photos stand out to different folks, and really encourage everyone to think about the pics they like....


----------



## thebeginning (May 28, 2005)

no, it wont die!! neverrrr!!!  someone, quick, nominate something!

i think i might go get some that stood out to me now, to boost it.


----------



## Nikon Fan (May 31, 2005)

In attempt to get this started again...here's my nomination for the week....


----------



## LizM (May 31, 2005)

Ok, here's my nomination for the week.


----------



## Nikon Fan (May 31, 2005)

Oh and my nomination was taken by JonMikal, and LizM's was taken by Littleman and titled Beauty.  (sorry, set the rules and then I forget to follow them)


----------



## LizM (May 31, 2005)

Thanks for remembering to post that!  I am brain-fried myself today!


----------



## Nikon Fan (Jun 4, 2005)

Just a reminder to submit your fav photos!!! So far you can have up to two submissions...one from the week of May 20-27, and then next from the 28th-today (4th), so good thru old threads while you're bored and choose your favorite!!!!


----------



## Nikon Fan (Jun 4, 2005)

Here is mine nomination for the first week: Taken by Mal-Sunset at the top of the highest hill in Athens


----------



## LaFoto (Jun 4, 2005)

OK, so here is my nomination from this week, taken by *bishopsmead*, the first of his "Cornwall"-series


----------



## deveel (Jun 9, 2005)

Hey all,

it's pretty sad that there are so few nominations (well... I haven't nominated yet, myself). Can we do something about this? May be put the POTM threads in a more prominent place (extra forum, sticky, whatever)? There are so many really great photos posted here and having won a POTM contest may really push the motivation. 

Okay, I'm off to look for pictures to nominate. 

Stefan


----------



## deveel (Jun 9, 2005)

So, as promised ... here is my nomination.

Mike Jordan's Yellow Lily Panorama


----------



## Nikon Fan (Jun 9, 2005)

Thanks Stefan...I think we're still trying to figure out exactly how to run this...hopefully we can get back on track with months and more folks will nominate...but you could try posting your suggestion in the feedback/suggestions forum and see what happens  Thanks for taking the time to nominate a great shot!!! And remember you can nominate pics from past weeks as well


----------



## Corry (Jun 11, 2005)

OK...I'm gonna sticky this, and to get back on track, how bout this.  Since the Monthly Challenge goes from the 1st of the month til the last day of the month, how bout we do this one so it starts on the 16th of the month, and ends on the 15th of the next month.  That will give you guys a couple more days to nominate for this month, as well..sound good?


----------



## Corry (Jun 12, 2005)

My nomination, by Starving4rtist


----------



## Nikon Fan (Jun 12, 2005)

Silouhettes by Kent Frost:


----------



## Nikon Fan (Jun 14, 2005)

How bout some more nominations folks!!! Let's say as long as it was posted since May 20th that you can nominate it!!! There have been lots of wonderful shots the past few weeks so pic your favs and post them here!!!


----------



## darin3200 (Jun 15, 2005)

My nomination is by fotomatt780


----------



## Jeff Canes (Jun 15, 2005)

*Abandoned Barn* by thebeginning


----------



## PlasticSpanner (Jun 16, 2005)

Lafoto and Eromallagadnama have already nominated 2 that I like!

1st Nomination for me is "Night water photo" by HoboSyke


----------



## PlasticSpanner (Jun 16, 2005)

2nd from Bluesaphyre called "lightning"


----------



## PlasticSpanner (Jun 16, 2005)

Last one for me is by Meysha.


----------



## LaFoto (Jun 18, 2005)

By spiralout.
"A Natural Progression"
The Progression of Life.


----------



## Nikon Fan (Jun 18, 2005)

Lafoto we'll have to submit Scott's pic that you nominated (Natural Progression) into next months b/c the poll has already been posted for this month.  Sorry I should have made it clearer rather than in the middle of the thread that we were going to end this early to get things back on track   We will definitely be sure to add this to next months nomination list though!!! Again sorry all my fault


----------



## Corry (Jun 18, 2005)

And on that note, I'll close it so there is no more confusion!

Amanda, just let me know when you want me to unstick this thread, and stick a new one!


----------

